# From Pink to Red Sierra Sapphire Cosworth...



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

No befores...

Brother in laws Saff after some winter paint tlc for wedding duties next weekend...


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

looks good, some nice original wheels would set that off a treat!


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

With Brembos up front and 508bhp originals ain't happening...
Period wheels are next best thing, Hocks always suit them...


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

I've never seen one of these in Red before, i'm not sure it suits the colour personally....although it looks a very clean and straight example, especially for a G plate 

Has it had a front end shunt at some point?, going by the fact it has no headlight wash-wipe?...I could be wrong but i'm sure all Cosworths had it?


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Like that a lot, pretty sure I've seen this or another red cosworth in the flesh


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks very nice :thumb:


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

Very very rare in red. Only a handful made in that colour.


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

MadOnVaux! said:


> I've never seen one of these in Red before, i'm not sure it suits the colour personally....although it looks a very clean and straight example, especially for a G plate
> 
> Has it had a front end shunt at some point?, going by the fact it has no headlight wash-wipe?...I could be wrong but i'm sure all Cosworths had it?


No he wanted to do away with them...
All body shell paint is original...


----------



## boost monster (Jul 19, 2013)

lovely


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job and what a wedding car


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

Is this not the car that was reshelled, think I read it on passionford a while back, looks in great condition.

Carl


----------



## Roody262 (Mar 6, 2010)

Great looking car that! Nice work. My grandad was a director at Cosworth, ran the machine shops and helped develop these engines originally. So these always bring back some good memories!


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

mechrepairs said:


> Is this not the car that was reshelled, think I read it on passionford a while back, looks in great condition.
> 
> Carl


Yep 
Reshelled into a non sunroof Saff shell after a off at Oulton Park...
New she'll is far better in everyway... :buffer:


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Slammedorion said:


> Yep
> Reshelled into a non sunroof Saff shell after a off at Oulton Park...
> New she'll is far better in everyway... :buffer:


So is it original paint?


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

dubber said:


> So is it original paint?


All the shell is...
Bumpers and kit were repainted last year as original car was Crystal Blue...


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Original car...



New car before the transplants begun...



The reason for the new shell...


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow, looked awesome in blue, massive shame


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Very nice, having owned an 88 2wd diamond white one as my 2nd motor ile always have a soft spot for these.


----------



## siradamrees (May 3, 2011)

Slammedorion said:


> No befores...
> 
> Brother in laws Saff after some winter paint tlc for wedding duties next weekend...


Great Job love an old school ford.


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks great, can't beat an old Skool ford.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks good:thumb:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Slammedorion said:


> No he wanted to do away with them...
> All body shell paint is original...


He did away with them....when it was re-shelled then?


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Slammedorion said:


> With Brembos up front and 508bhp originals ain't happening...
> Period wheels are next best thing, Hocks always suit them...


Can you not cope with the 205's???


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

As I recall from my old Ford days they did produce a handful of Radiant Red 4x4 models on the run out. Think a couple made it onto 1993 L reg's which were quite rare.


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

MadOnVaux! said:


> He did away with them....when it was re-shelled then?


If you look back on page 2 youll see The car in its original form before the Cosworth parts were added...
That is still the original base spec lower grill without headlight wipers... Omg!!!


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

okcharlie said:


> As I recall from my old Ford days they did produce a handful of Radiant Red 4x4 models on the run out. Think a couple made it onto 1993 L reg's which were quite rare.


:thumb: Correct... There ain't many about...b


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Slammedorion said:


> If you look back on page 2 youll see The car in its original form before the Cosworth parts were added...
> That is still the original base spec lower grill without headlight wipers... Omg!!!


Yes, i know that....so he did away with them when the car was reshelled....they werent done away with or removed, they just weren't on the 'new' car.

Omg!!!


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

looks decent car, not slating anyone this is just my opinion that looked better in blue and in red with missing headlight washers looks more like a rep, but if its got 508bhp then will wipe smiles off peoples faces, does he have a printout of the power id love to see the torque curve


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

I think I'd have cried if I'd seen that crash!
I've got a real soft spot for those cars having been an xroc member back in the day used to look up to the cossies with great envy! 

While I'm a lover of red cars there is something rather wonderful about a ( imperial) blue ford


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

angel1449 said:


> looks decent car, not slating anyone this is just my opinion that looked better in blue and in red with missing headlight washers looks more like a rep, but if its got 508bhp then will wipe smiles off peoples faces, does he have a printout of the power id love to see the torque curve


All on Passionford

http://passionford.com/forum/restor...hp-radiant-red-sapphire-cosworth-new-ecu.html


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Oldsparky said:


> While I'm a lover of red cars there is something rather wonderful about a ( imperial) blue ford


Good job old one was Crystal Blue then :lol:


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

cheers for the link, i can appreciate how much work has gone into it, very good read


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

angel1449 said:


> cheers for the link, i can appreciate how much work has gone into it, very good read


Old shell wasn't worth repairing, braking it would have been a shame and put him well out of pocket... Finding a rot free Sapp shell was the best option at the time, new shell is perfect... Saved hassle of finding another genuine shell which would have probably needed welding, paint etc...
Money was spent elsewhere on more upgrades...
I did the paint on the kit etc for nowt... Enjoyed doing it... :thumb: Was good practice, as I'm not a painter by trade... :thumb:


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

Slammedorion said:


> Good job old one was Crystal Blue then :lol:


Sorry mate should have read post properly!


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

This car brings back some memory's. My dad used to own one of these. His friend who was police official at that time said they had nothing that would get close to this car. its a stunner great work


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Cheers for comments... :thumb:
Looked mint on the day... :buffer:
I wasn't at this wedding but have seen a few pics from the day... :car:
Will post a few later...


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)




----------

